# Master Woodworking Plans



## jaxx

you are very right, it always amazes me that you can buy plans for simple items for say 4.99 " here's what you get" 6 pages of detailed plans, wow i wonder what their books would cost. its a big rip off. surf the net most of all plans in some shape or form are out there. It would be a nice feature of Jocks is to have a section on readers plans. Im new to woodworking and still plan an build as i go however, i do use more timeber this way but its fun and i dont buy so much firewood these days as i seem to have plenty in the shop . Its the same for books i buy from say Amazon " workshop jigs etc" most are just a load of photos and not much detailed plans


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Hi,

I would like to make it clear that the guy that sells this cd is in no way related to myself, and my woodworking web sites online. The person, and many others doing the same, who is selling these cd's have ripped off my site's database information.

Let me explain….you will find that many of the links in these cd's belong to WoodworkersWorkshop.com or my other site FreeWoodworkingPlan.com Both sites categorize free and pay plans, the latter only free plans. Its our full time work to maintain these links, ensuring they are correct and up to date for woodworkers like yourselves. These scoundrels use the links in their "offering" to make it easier for them.

I've tried putting a stop to them but my financial pockets for legal beagles are shallow at best, certainly not deep. The best way to put a stop to it is to get the word out, like reviews like you have posted. It has made me re-think how to deal with this issue. I may have to use some type of re-direct page explaining what is happening when people click on those links.

Woodwork Safely,
Jim Barry


----------



## ZachM

I've yet to find a free plans site that doesn't suck. Sure you can find plans on all the big ones, but honestly, none of them are very good at what they claim to do.

Hopefully Martin will setup a dedicated section on LJ.


----------



## disgruntled

Well then, reading the 3 comments my disappointment triggered I do believe, it was a good thing that I opened my mouth. 
In the meantime I looked through the CD more thoroughly and there are even *dead* links.
Naturally there will be dead ones, since a constant update would be necessary to maintain a good site.
I will go out and leave a few more "disgruntled posts" in other boards in order to spread the word.

One good thing though coming out of this is the fact that I found "Lumberjocks".
Thanks for your comments guys


----------



## motthunter

nothing good comes free… but lots of time you pay, and still get no value.. and by the way, if you see "AS SEEN ON TV" also beware


----------



## Harley130

Goes to prove the old saying "There ain't no free lunch"; translation "There ain't no free woodworking plans". The exception to the above rule is plans that have landed in the public domain, very simple, and usually has lots of age on them.
When you think about it, someone has to spend alot of time and effort to develop a woodworking plan, then spend more time & money to be able to distribute them in a format that you can use.
So, my recommendation is to use the free simply plans as "skill builders" and when you want to build a quality item pay the author of the plans for the right to use them.
As to reputable sites that offer plans, I would suggest that a little "Goggle" will go a long way in preventing your being ripped off.


----------



## jdorris

As everyone else, I was very disappointed with thsi download. Not only that, the website guarentees your money back. Hah. I've tried to email them three times, opened a dispute with PayPal and escalated it. I have not even gotten an acknowledgement that they received my email. Quick, give me a mirror. I hve to see if 'Sucker' is really plainly stamped on my forehead.

Take care all. I hope these posts help keep at least a few others from getting ripped off.


----------



## reggiek

I always run any vendor through complaintsboard.com - I will not buy from any vendor with a trend of the same complaints. A good example is the handyman club of America….I got some flyer from them about trying out new tools and then getting them for free for writing a review (There were many many complaints on the complaintsboard….Luckily I figured this was too good to be true) If I buy from a vendor and any problems occur…I always put a complaint up there and also on LJ's if it is woodworking related.

You will find alot of scams being run by searching through the complaints….you can also access the better business sites to see if there are any complaints up there.

I agree that LJ's would be nice to have an area we can upload plans….but I think the problem there would be some way to insure these plans are not copywrited or other wise licensed (I don't know if a disclaimer is enough in that regard) ....That way LJ's doesn't come under legal attack from folks protecting their properties.

Needless to say BUYER BEWARE!...it is a sad state of our society that folks spend so much time concocting these scams to rip others off…rather then devoting themselves to some value added activities that would probably take the same amount of energy.


----------

